# In the words of Arnold: I have behaved badly.



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PLEASE forgive me for my sins!

But seriously, sorry mods for telling you guys what to do. Your jobs are hard enough, and you prob dont like people telling you to do your jobs better. Also I think it would be great if a couple other people just let it alllll out in this thread.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i like toast............

.........dam i feel better


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: this could of been done through pm
unless u want to


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> i like toast............
> 
> .........dam i feel better
> [snapback]838911[/snapback]​


More of a french toast with powder sugar and syrup type of guy :nod:







.....


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Post whore.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Post whore.
> [snapback]838950[/snapback]​


Speaking of Filo?

I'm not understanding something. 
Is this thread put up to complain and gripe about mods? Complain and gripe about Filo or complain and gripe about each other?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo - your threads suck.. could you stop making new ones ?

Thanks a bunch !


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Filo - your threads suck.. could you stop making new ones ?
> 
> Thanks a bunch !
> [snapback]838988[/snapback]​


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> [snapback]838989[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Filo - your threads suck.. could you stop making new ones ?
> 
> Thanks a bunch !
> [snapback]838988[/snapback]​


Why do you reply to most of them then? I think we should all give props to the mods.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> Why do you reply to most of them then? I think we should all give props to the mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should stop copying and pasting from CNN.com or yahoo! frontpage.....:nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam filo u are getting bashed in your own thread
defend yourself


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I think you should stop copying and pasting from CNN.com or yahoo! frontpage.....:nod:
> [snapback]838998[/snapback]​


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks filo for raising the bar, spammers everywhere are cancelling porn downloads to focus on spamming even harder.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Filo - your threads suck.. could you stop making new ones ?
> 
> Thanks a bunch !
> [snapback]838988[/snapback]​












and, stop being such a f*cking twat whenever someone posts an ass or some tits.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I like banana's up my ass.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> I like banana's up my ass.
> [snapback]839015[/snapback]​










................







......................


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> I like banana's up my ass.
> [snapback]839015[/snapback]​


Any Spit ? or straight up ?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Then i eat them.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Filo said:


> PLEASE forgive me for my sins!
> 
> But seriously, sorry mods for telling you guys what to do. Your jobs are hard enough, and you prob dont like people telling you to do your jobs better. Also I think it would be great if a couple other people just let it alllll out in this thread.
> [snapback]838909[/snapback]​


See the funny thing is you are posting this to try and get one over on all of us. We PMed you to cut out the puss whining you do all the time whenever any little thing goes down. Then you post this trying to mock us. God forbid I practically jizz myself the one day I dont get a gay whining PM from you about someone harrassing someone or posting something YOU deem as innapropriate. So do us all a favor.... stop taking this so seriously, and shut the f*ck up. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> See the funny thing is you are posting this to try and get one over on all of us. We PMed you to cut out the puss whining you do all the time whenever any little thing goes down. God forbid I practically jizz myself the one day I dont get a gay whining PM from you about someone harrassing someone or posting something YOU deem as innapropriate. So do us all a favor.... stop taking this so seriously, and shut the f*ck up. Thanks.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]839034[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> See the funny thing is you are posting this to try and get one over on all of us. We PMed you to cut out the puss whining you do all the time whenever any little thing goes down. Then you post this trying to mock us. *God forbid I practically jizz myself the one day* I dont get a gay whining PM from you about someone harrassing someone or posting something YOU deem as innapropriate. So do us all a favor.... stop taking this so seriously, and *shut the f*ck up*. Thanks.
> 
> Mike


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

own3d by mike!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> See the funny thing is you are posting this to try and get one over on all of us. We PMed you to cut out the puss whining you do all the time whenever any little thing goes down. Then you post this trying to mock us. God forbid I practically jizz myself the one day I dont get a gay whining PM from you about someone harrassing someone or posting something YOU deem as innapropriate. So do us all a favor.... stop taking this so seriously, and shut the f*ck up. Thanks.
> 
> Mike





Drew said:


> [snapback]839038[/snapback]​










...Oh snap!







....I cannot comment on this for the laughter has overwhelmed me.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> I like banana's up my ass.
> [snapback]839015[/snapback]​










my signature is in love with you

and mike owned filo


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

My PWNED alert is going off the hook! Wow I never thought you got that mad over PMs.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Filo said:


> My PWNED alert is going off the hook! Wow I never thought you got that mad over PMs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A. This isnt PM.

B. Im not mad.

C. Making this thread was an attempt to mock our interest in solving this problem over PM. You invited yourself to be Owned. Im pleased to oblige.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

xenon do me next.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> xenon do me next.
> [snapback]839064[/snapback]​











I always thought Mike was straight


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hmmm gordeez why u gotta change everything gay.... seriously u make me think u are gay urself.. i mean if u are its no big deal. i mean some gay people are cool.. i mean look at willy on the real world.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> hmmm gordeez why u gotta change everything gay.... seriously u make me think u are gay urself.. i mean if u are its no big deal. i mean some gay people are cool.. i mean look at willy on the real world.
> [snapback]839075[/snapback]​










dam u must be gay
only women and gay men watch real world


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> i mean look at willy on the real world.
> [snapback]839075[/snapback]​


Is there a new season of The Real World out? Where is it at this time? The last place I remember they had one was in San Diego and that was like a year and a half ago when I went home for boot leave. That girl, Jaime from RW: San Diego is hot!



> dam u must be gay
> only women and gay men watch real world


Then I'm openly proud.







.....How does watching the Real World make men gay? I watch it hoping that one of the guys bang one or two of the hot roommates.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> hmmm gordeez why u gotta change everything gay.... seriously u make me think u are gay urself.. i mean if u are its no big deal. i mean some gay people are cool.. i mean look at willy on the real world.
> [snapback]839075[/snapback]​


Soft Spot? I aologize.










Death in # said:


> :laugh: dam u must be gay
> only women and gay men watch real world
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> hmmm gordeez why u gotta change everything gay.... seriously u make me think u are gay urself.. i mean if u are its no big deal. i mean some gay people are cool.. i mean look at willy on the real world.
> [snapback]839075[/snapback]​


hypersensitivty runs rampant on this site.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

whatever Xenon u can say that just cuz noone can rip on you u would just ban them


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> whatever Xenon u can say that just cuz noone can rip on you u would just ban them
> [snapback]839123[/snapback]​










fine i will start then

mike u are a meanie


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

and no im not gay i would whine about assvatars if i were gay.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> whatever Xenon u can say that just cuz noone can rip on you u would just ban them
> [snapback]839123[/snapback]​


Naw, He didnt throw a little hssy fit about the gay comment.
As im sure he knows it was just a *JOKE*


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

THX MIKEY FOR SHEDDING LIGHT ON this dude , had no idea he was a whiny little byaaatch and pm'd yall al the time cause his feelings were hurt, lmao this is classic!!!!! the toffee anoints you P.I.M.P SLAP THAT BYAATCH!!!! LMAO

"HE GON CRY WHEN HE GET IN THE CAR"-FRIDAY

P.S. 5 BUCSK HE WON MAKE ANY THREADS FOR AHWILE FOR FEAR HE'LL GET OWNED AGAIN LOL


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i didnt throw a hissy fit gOddamnit .. You assholes. i like gordeez. he was for bush and hes a texan. although that leads to the steers and queers thing.

but i still like him. u guys are all bastards i didnt take it seriously i never take or give anything seriously on this damn f*cking sh*t damn bitches site you mother f*cking bitch c*ck sucking little mother f*cking p*ssy licking bitches.

sh*t!!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm just gunna say a few things before heading out to dinner ... so ...

1. I thought this was more of a public apology thread to everyone, mainly the mods though, rather than how you guys are perceiving it ... as a "lets mock the mods" thread ...

2. While Filo is being blamed for alerting you mods of what you think he deems innapropriate, I thank him for doing something about it. All the T & A on here posted by the male population, seem to go unnoticed, however, whenever I decide to stand up for myself, and post a male ass, I get a bunch of sh*t for it from everyone else. If he didn't like it, why would he find pictures of an ass with a string covering the crack, and drool over it?? Yea ... I'm sorry *I* dont want to see a bunch of T&A pictures posted all over the lounge ...

And Slckr ... plenty of people stand up to Mike ... remember back with the old server how Karen banned him from his own chat!??







She wasn't banned for it ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> i didnt throw a hissy fit gOddamnit .. *You assholes*. i like gordeez. he was for bush and hes a texan. although that leads to the steers and queers thing.
> 
> but i still like him. u guys are all bastards i didnt take it seriously i never take or give anything seriously on this damn f*cking sh*t damn bitches site you mother f*cking bitch c*ck sucking little mother f*cking p*ssy licking bitches.
> *sh*t!!!!*
> [snapback]839160[/snapback]​



















Man, and you say i make you laugh Death, this guy just cracked me up..as much as peanut getting mad at bitch goddamn kalleem or when Mike OWNED Filo


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

xenon smells like caca


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> i didnt throw a hissy fit gOddamnit .. You assholes. i like gordeez. he was for bush and hes a texan. although that leads to the steers and queers thing.
> 
> but i still like him. u guys are all bastards i didnt take it seriously i never take or give anything seriously on this damn f*cking sh*t damn bitches site you mother f*cking bitch c*ck sucking little mother f*cking p*ssy licking bitches.
> sh*t!!!!
> [snapback]839160[/snapback]​


WHOA take a valium, smoke a blunt, get laid, suck dick , whatever you do to relax just do it damn lol


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> See the funny thing is you are posting this to try and get one over on all of us. We PMed you to cut out the puss whining you do all the time whenever any little thing goes down. Then you post this trying to mock us. God forbid I practically jizz myself the one day I dont get a gay whining PM from you about someone harrassing someone or posting something YOU deem as innapropriate. So do us all a favor.... stop taking this so seriously, and shut the f*ck up. Thanks.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]839034[/snapback]​


xenon that actually brought a tear to my eye. thank you.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

fuckers. quite talking about me im sick of it .. You dont know me sh*t fuckers.

i need WEED DAMnit i really need to smoke a cigerette now u assholes all got me E-riled up and sh*t im ranting just walking back and forth repeating .." Ima gonna kill those dirty bastards"


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> fuckers. quite talking about me im sick of it .. You dont know me sh*t fuckers.
> 
> i need WEED DAMnit i really need to smoke a cigerette now u assholes all got me E-riled up and sh*t im ranting just walking back and forth repeating .." Ima gonna kill those dirty bastards"
> [snapback]839175[/snapback]​


no your not stop lying you like it lol


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah i guess ur right i just like the attention that all you guys give me cuz i get none where im at . You guys jsut get me so well. im kinda like kfizzly and Filo who are online all day doing a mods job, but without the title.

............... Oh wait i have a life off my computer i so totally forgot.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam KumbiaQueens you are the only one defending your boyfriend









dam now slckr69 is getting torn a new asshole


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey u better watch it death i havent started on you yet.. lol

nah ive just been absent from the lounge lately i had to come back in style


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> whatever Xenon u can say that just cuz noone can rip on you u would just ban them
> [snapback]839123[/snapback]​


When is the last time I banned someone because they own3d me? Go for it. Rip on me. That doesnt change the fact that the entire freeking site has been annoyed by Filo's constant and repetative bitching. At least I dont get the personal phone calls.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> yeah i guess ur right i just like the attention that all you guys give me cuz i get none where im at . You guys jsut get me so well. im kinda like kfizzly and Filo who are online all day doing a mods job, but without the title.
> 
> ............... Oh wait i have a life off my computer i so totally forgot.
> [snapback]839179[/snapback]​


aint that the truth if i see another cnn thread ill cry lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam KumbiaQueens you are the only one defending your boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant blame her i guess if she doesnt who will, but either way he got owned like a beecher in OZ LMAO


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I dont get the personal phone calls.
> [snapback]839197[/snapback]​


you dont have many friends? no personal phone calls at all?

ok yup thats all i got i mean what do u rip on mike for.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> When is the last time I banned someone because they own3d me? Go for it. Rip on me. That doesnt change the fact that the entire freeking site has been annoyed by Filo's constant and repetative bitching. At least I dont get the personal phone calls.
> [snapback]839197[/snapback]​


MAYBE KUMBRIA QUEENS IS THE MAN AND HES THE BITCH? lol filo, does she use apple or cherry flavored ky with that strap on?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> you cant blame her i guess if she doesnt who will, but either way he got owned like a beecher in OZ LMAO
> [snapback]839204[/snapback]​










beacher kicks ass
but he was a bitch for a while







but he did get owned at the end


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> you dont have many friends? no personal phone calls at all?
> 
> ok yup thats all i got i mean what do u rip on mike for.
> [snapback]839206[/snapback]​


If your going to rip on me at least attempt to do it with an iota of intelligence.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> beacher kicks ass
> but he was a bitch for a while
> 
> 
> ...


i dont remmeber much after while i stopped watching it i remember the racist dude was bangin him then he got tough and kicked his ass after that i dont remember


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> If your going to rip on me at least attempt to do it with an iota of intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah ur gonna have to speak dumber ,,, i dont know what an iota is.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> yeah ur gonna have to speak dumber ,,, i dont know what an iota is.
> [snapback]839218[/snapback]​


whatever. Why are you even getting in this?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i dont remmeber much after while i stopped watching it i remember the racist dude was bangin him then he got tough and kicked his ass after that i dont remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dam there were 6 more seasons after that

well at the end he died right before he was gonna leave 
i think he got shanked
its been a while since it has been on


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: dam there were 6 more seasons after that
> 
> well at the end he died right before he was gonna leave
> i think he got shanked
> ...


did anyone get out? i remeber syaeed killed adabeesee whatever and rick fox got killed lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> did anyone get out? i remeber syaeed killed adabeesee whatever and rick fox got killed lol
> [snapback]839242[/snapback]​










towards the end everyone died even the guy in the wheelchair
it was a great way to end the show


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> 2. While Filo is being blamed for alerting you mods of what you think he deems innapropriate, I thank him for doing something about it. All the T & A on here posted by the male population, seem to go unnoticed, however, whenever I decide to stand up for myself, and post a male ass, I get a bunch of sh*t for it from everyone else. If he didn't like it, why would he find pictures of an ass with a string covering the crack, and drool over it?? Yea ... I'm sorry *I* dont want to see a bunch of T&A pictures posted all over the lounge ...
> [snapback]839162[/snapback]​


Maybe you should have a word with your man then because as of late he encourages people to push the lines when it comes to T & A. I can recall several posts of his where he has done this. So he is actually working against you.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: towards the end everyone died even the guy in the wheelchair
> it was a great way to end the show
> [snapback]839248[/snapback]​


whelchair died? how no one had beef with him







and what about the yung black dude? the lightskinned kid weve officially hijacked this thread lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> When is the last time I banned someone because they own3d me? Go for it. Rip on me. That doesnt change the fact that the entire freeking site has been annoyed by Filo's constant and repetative bitching. At least I dont get the personal phone calls.
> [snapback]839197[/snapback]​


I don't think anyone on this board can, not easily at least. You rarely say anything thats way out in left field, or makes you a target to be clown'd on. Plus, I think there are few of us on the board that truly knows you *THAT* well.



> 2. While Filo is being blamed for alerting you mods of what you think he deems innapropriate, I thank him for doing something about it. All the T & A on here posted by the male population, seem to go unnoticed, however, whenever I decide to stand up for myself, and post a male ass, I get a bunch of sh*t for it from everyone else.


A grown man runs to tattle on the mods about "T&A" that "he deems inappropriate". He then posts a thread about the great T&A sigs that people have. His girl counters by deliberately posting T&A of the male-side and wonders why she gets sh*t for "standing up for herself and the 'other women' of this board". Perhaps I'm a little to ignorant and moronic to understand and see the whole picture here, but all I see is the you two bring a shitload of useless drama by bitching about T&A and the way the US deals with diplomatic matters. 
You two are truly a match-made in highschool.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I don't think anyone on this board can, not easily at least. You rarely say anything thats way out in left field, or makes you a target to be clown'd on. Plus, I think there are few of us on the board that truly knows you *THAT* well.
> A grown man runs to tattle on the mods about "T&A" that "he deems inappropriate". He then posts a thread about the great T&A sigs that people have. His girl counters by deliberately posting T&A of the male-side and wonders why she gets sh*t for "standing up for herself and the 'other women' of this board". Perhaps I'm a little to ignorant and moronic to understand and see the whole picture here, but all I see is the you two bring a shitload of useless drama by bitching about T&A and the way the US deals with diplomatic matters.
> You two are truly a match-made in highschool.
> [snapback]839373[/snapback]​


WELL SAID DARKWING DUCK


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> WELL SAID DARKWING DUCK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Lets get dangerous................"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> :nod:
> 
> and, stop being such a f*cking twat whenever someone posts an ass or some tits.
> [snapback]839013[/snapback]​


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!

i agree 1005%


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> All the T & A on here posted by the male population, seem to go unnoticed, however, whenever I decide to stand up for myself, and post a male ass, I get a bunch of sh*t for it from everyone else


good point.. i agree with you here..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What the f*ck is this thread even about?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm not about to start quoting like a thousand people, but here I go ...

Thoroughbred... dont even start with that sh*t. I'm not even gunna get into it any further than this ...

Atlanta ... He encourages pushing the lines because him and I both ... ehhr ... myself mainly, are seeing more and more provacative pictures that I see as pushing the lines, so I have no idea when its all going to just stop. I've asked for the rules to be defined a little more, but I've had no such luck. He's a guy, as is the majority of the board, he likes seeing that kind of thing, I dont ... I dont need to be sitting around trying to reply to some topics, and have a thousand pictures of T&A jump out at me because people make them so damn huge as their sigs, or whatever. And he works against me while I'm not home ... so eh, he's a guy. I can't blame him.

Slckr ... iota means small amount.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I'm not about to start quoting like a thousand people, but here I go ...
> 
> Thoroughbred... dont even start with that sh*t. I'm not even gunna get into it any further than this ...
> 
> ...


What does any of this have to do with the constant bitching and moaning he does just to annoy the piss out of anyone on this site, especially the mods and admins?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I'm not about to start quoting like a thousand people, but here I go ...
> 
> Thoroughbred... dont even start with that sh*t. I'm not even gunna get into it any further than this ...
> 
> ...


HUH? ID RESPOND BUT i dont know what the hell you referring to, dont start what sh*t?







maybe the strap on? hey whatever floats your boat is fine with me lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> What does any of this have to do with the constant bitching and moaning he does just to annoy the piss out of anyone on this site, especially the mods and admins?
> [snapback]839544[/snapback]​


nothing at all lmao she has to stand up for her "man" mikey or woman whoever is who  lmao


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow this thread is evolving nicely! Anyways, my 2 cents of the thread are done. Thanks for the flames







i deserved it!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Wow this thread is evolving nicely! Anyways, my 2 cents of the thread are done. Thanks for the flames
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS HOW U TAKE FLAMING, DIRT OF YOUR SHOULDER AND MOVE ON


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

This thread is tasteless and im offended, take it down.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> This thread is tasteless and im offended, take it down.
> [snapback]839606[/snapback]​


HEY HEY LMAO


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

filo should be banned.

jk..

not.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I guess mike is still kickn huh?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> filo should be banned.
> jk..
> not.
> [snapback]839633[/snapback]​


damn ok is that enough trolling for you today?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

damn i think its pick on Filo, I am not sure if he is getting any tonight.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> Wow this thread is evolving nicely! Anyways, my 2 cents of the thread are done. Thanks for the flames
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are you trying to hint that we should stop flaming you? Cuz if you are, I don't think the message got across, maybe you should post it on MSNBC.com and report on it...maybe that'll get through our stubborn heads


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

He is our news anchor of Pfury?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> He is our news anchor of Pfury?
> [snapback]839735[/snapback]​


the broke ass peter jennings


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> He is our news anchor of Pfury?
> [snapback]839735[/snapback]​


Appartently that is what they see me as.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea i think so.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> Appartently that is what they see me as.
> [snapback]839745[/snapback]​


Actually, Peter Jennings isn't annoying,he does his own reporting, and he doesn't bitch. You just copy and paste AND annoy the hell out of everyone with your daily CNN postings, as well as bitch. See below for reference.



> That doesnt change the fact that the entire freeking site has been annoyed by Filo's constant and repetative bitching.


Im just saying live your life without whining to someone about whats wrong with the world or the forum board. The world has enough drama as it is, you dont need to add more to it. If all this doesn't work, wipe the sand out of your cl*t.....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

He is good at copy paste leave him be.

Maybe he dosnt live a cool life like i do and have good storyies to tell.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah man, plus its funny how people get so "annoyed"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i know i live my life trying to do it to people.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

"Does Wayne Brady have to choke a bitch?"


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

So with all this filo is done crying about sh*t, and Kumbia is going to stop worying so much about the rule book and just focus on her man, and make sure he is O.K. after all the flames he got burnt with and all.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> "Does Wayne Brady have to choke a bitch?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao one of the funniest skits ever pure genius mr chapelle


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

the grinch said:


> So with all this filo is done crying about sh*t, and Kumbia is going to stop worying so much about the rule book and just focus on her man, and make sure he is O.K. after all the flames he got burnt with and all.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> ...


the man is suffering from a "headache", tell her to give you some "medicine " and you'll see how much more relaxed he'll become lmao

p.s. dont let this one go over your heads , yall know wo read between the lines


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i have no idea what this thread is about now, so heres lou and andy from little britain.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i have no idea what this thread is about now, so heres lou and andy from little britain.
> [snapback]840689[/snapback]​


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh: sh*t this is some good reading.....:gets up and brings the moniter with him to the shitter:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Liquid said:


> :laugh: sh*t this is some good reading.....:gets up and brings the moniter with him to the shitter:
> [snapback]841758[/snapback]​










dam hope u have a mouse to scroll down


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i got a wireless mouse that may be of use to you.


----------

